# Ascend fs12t



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a video that shows me how to build a PVC pipe trolly l do that it will fit right in my drain plugs. If anyone comes across a video let me know. Thanks


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you talking about a cart? Search this forum or youtube, that's where I got the designs for mine. I think Bowhunter and I did ours about the same time.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah to roll it around. I've seen a video where a guy made one for my ascend fs12T and it just went right in the front 2 drain plugs. Made it right into a wheel barrel haha I can't did that video anymore.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Patrick123,
Here's a link with a pic of my cart. You don't have to get this elaborate, some simple solid plastic wheels with allthread for an axle that's wrapped with a pool noodle will work. It just depends on how far you're going to travel with it on the cart, how much you want to spend. I got about $45 in this one. The more simple design and lighter in weight will allow you to take the cart with you, on the kayak. 

Bowhunter57
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=207116&highlight=trophy+144


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey man, I made a rock solid cart this month for my FS12. I'll try and make a quick tutorial for you tonight. I used 3/4" pvc to fit into those drains. Works great but you have to reenforce the pvc with wood dowel rods or it will buckle. I found out the hard way lol. The only issue I have with mine is that it's a pretty narrow base and it can tip with a top-heavy loaded kayak. You can probably use a wider pvc at the base and just bend it to fit into the drains, but I don't feel like messing with it. It hasn't really been an issue. The big tires are kind of heavy too, but that's not a big deal. What's another 2 pounds, right?

Here's a parts list:
(2) 10" pneumatic wheels on sale at Harbor Freight for $4 each, 
(4) 3/4"pvc pipes (2ft pre-cut) from Home Depot, $2 each
-You can also cut your own pvc to save a little money.
(4) 3/4" pvc "T" connectors, $1
(2) 3/4" wooden dowel rods, $2
(1) 5/8" 18"long "All-Thread" metal rod, ($3?)
(2) 5/8" lock nuts, $0.50
-(This size is hard to find, so you might try a 3/4" all-thread and lock nut instead or just use 2 back to back 5/8" nuts and glue them in place.)
(1) Can of black spray paint, $1

Here's one view of the cart, I'll try and get a closer picture of the assembly for you or a quick video:


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome man put the link of the video up when you get it done. It will help a lot. Thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Hey man, I made a rock solid cart this month for my FS12. I'll try and make a quick tutorial for you tonight. I used 3/4" pvc to fit into those drains. Works great but you have to reenforce the pvc with wood dowel rods or it will buckle. I found out the hard way lol. The only issue I have with mine is that it's a pretty narrow base and it can tip with a top-heavy loaded kayak. You can probably use a wider pvc at the base and just bend it to fit into the drains, but I don't feel like messing with it. It hasn't really been an issue. The big tires are kind of heavy too, but that's not a big deal. What's another 2 pounds, right?
> 
> Here's a parts list:
> (2) 10" pneumatic wheels on sale at Harbor Freight for $4 each,
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooh i see your secret crankbait .lol.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

ezbite said:


> oooooooooooooooooooh i see your secret crankbait .lol.


I just saw that comment, ezbite, That was too funny 

One more thought regarding the cart I made: Since the FS12 weighs so much and I'm sticking the cart into those drain holes, it can be a pain to pop it _out _of the kayak...especially after it gets wet. I usually have to stomp on the wheels to get the cart drop out or flip the kayak over and uppercut the tires to get it to pop out. It's not a huge deal but I'm thinking there's got to be a better way to do it. I might keep a small rod in my milk crate to ram down the holes from above to pop it out... that, or I'll just keep doing karate 


I still haven't done the video because I don't want to take the tires off since I glued the bolts in place. I think you can get the idea of it from the picture though. The only thing you cant see is the 18" "all-thread" bar running through the bottom pvc pipe.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

check out this link. 
http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2012/02/build-strong-diy-kayak-cart.html?m=1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

